# PTSB Compensation Appeals update



## Kate H (23 Sep 2015)

Hi,
Has anyone gotten as far as meeting with the PAC if you have decided to appeal your redress compensation?
We're currently (my husband and I) trudging through required paperwork/relevant documentation. The stages of appeal are very clearly stipulated in the 'appeals pack' regarding the time-frame you should expect correspondence. Just wondering if anyone is this far along? Also, we are not planning on paying legal or financial advisors as we feel capable of outlining our case by representing ourselves. We are wary of the expense and don't believe that any further costs should be incurred in order to 'win' an appeal.


----------



## Freshstart (23 Sep 2015)

Very much in the same boat as yourself so will be keeping an eye on this thread! Feeling very apprehensive and worried about the appeal as we are in a position that we were able to borrow of family to cover are living expenses etc so we obviously don't have paperwork.


----------



## Kate H (23 Sep 2015)

Hi Freshstart. I understand, it's such a grey area and difficult to prove these transactions etc. Backdating bank statements since 2009 is costly - I've requested an annual Certificate of Balance from our banks and credit card companies which doesn't incur a charge.
 The bottom line is we will bombard the PAC with as much documentation as possible  - Revenue earning statements/ creche account statements/ employment contracts etc - without incurring costs. I wouldn't worry about the appeal though - you really have the upper hand here and it's a case of having 'nothing to lose' and hopefully adding to the paltry compensation offered. 
Would you consider asking those family members to sign a statement drawn up by you to confirm the amounts loaned/ offered/ borrowed on relevant dates? Even if it was cash and the dates are an 'estimate' , we didn't all live our lives keeping records hoping one day we'd be in this situation, therefore, these appeals can offer a general 'overview' of our situations but it would be impossible to record every transaction.
Hope this helps and i will keep you posted on any updates this end.


----------



## Descart (23 Sep 2015)

Kate H,

Apply to your bank under the data protection act for a routine data access request, it will cost you 6.35 euro and you will get every statement they sent you since the inception of all your accounts.


----------



## Freshstart (23 Sep 2015)

Kate H thank you very much that all sounds like relevant documents we need to look into getting. Wouldn't have thought of the crèche info and that's a big one for us as it amounted to near enough a second mortgage!


----------



## AppleSun (24 Sep 2015)

Do you physically go before the panel or is it all by post?


----------



## Kate H (25 Sep 2015)

Thankss descart. It's my understanding that correspondence initially is by post and a written appeal. The panel may or may not request that you meet with them for an oral hearing  thereafter, but they will advise if this is the case.


----------



## irishss (28 Sep 2015)

Would you not be better off hiring a solicitor and taking legal action, as the bank has admitted guilt.

Also if your not happy with your appeal, your giving and showing the bank all your paperwork etc.

So if you then decide to go to court the bank knows what their dealing with..


----------

